# Important Information - Please Read.



## smokewood (Jul 3, 2015)

Wade's original post on the Smoking Weekend kinda fell by the wayside, so if we can have a look at it again that would be great, If you are not interested in attending can you also let us know so we can cross you off the list.  

It's going to be a great weekend, and as there are quite a few new members it would be a great opportunity for ALL  members both NEW and OLD to meet up to have their say in deciding how WE ALL wants the UK forum to run, what we want to include, what we don't, and ideas for the future.  It's not my forum or your forum, it's OUR forum and what better place to do this but over a couple of cold ones and some great food.

It's one thing posting a question on a forum, and trying to work out where things went wrong, but it's completely different watching and learning from the more experienced members.  You can't write that kinda experience on a forum, so lets combine it by learning new techniques, trying new recipe's, having a beer, eating some great food and also, working out the way forward for our forum, what could be better than that.   Back to you Wade:

The BBQ weekend will soon be upon us and is being held at Woodhall Country Park  on the Saturday 1st and Sunday 2nd of August - with some people arriving on Friday 31st July. To help us cater for the expected numbers we are requesting that people let us know whether they are planning on attending in this thread. 

Are you planning on attending the weekend? (yes/know/maybe)
How many of you will be attending?
When are you expecting to arrive? (Friday/Saturday)
Have you booked accommodation or a pitch on the site? (yes/no) - If No - do you need a pitch reserved?
If you would like to cook but cannot bring your own BBQ equipment would you like some to be provided on the Saturday? (yes/no) - Please give details
Will you require the use of refrigerated storage? (yes/no)
Is anyone in your party a vegetarian? (yes/no)
If you can give us a definite answer then that is great but if there is a possibility/probability that you can attend then please let us know too.

If you are planning on cooking on the day, bring pre-prepared food or provide a side dish, then please let Steve know on the Web site http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Index.html. This is just a guide, and if you see something on there already that you really want to bring/cook then please don't hesitate to put it down again. Closer to the day we will review the menu and we can be flexible and can adapt.

If you or any of your party have special dietary needs or are allergic to specific foods then please let us know and we will do our best to accommodate these.

There is no cost for attending the event - other than your own accommodation. Any food brought is donated by members, as is the equipment used on the day. It is always helpful though for members to try to bring as much equipment as they think they will need - or to let us know in advance if they would like it provided. 

The weekend is *NOT A COMPETITION*  and we want to ensure that it remains that way. If you would like to try to cook something new on the day and it does not work out then do not worry. It is rare that things are completely un-salvageable and there will be plenty of help on hand - from reading the forum you will have already realised just how many BBQ back-seat-drivers there are 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you think you may be able to attend but at the last minute you find that you cannot, or you have to change the time or number of people attending, we will completely understand. All we ask is that you give us as much notice of the change as you can.

Todd (from Amazen Products) has also sent us a selection of goodies to give away to members and partners at the event - and these have been added to by other UK Smokers group members. It is therefore possible that you could go home with more than you arrived with. And No - they are not all BBQ related - so your partners and friends could get something that will be of interest to them too.

Looking forward to seeing as many of you there as can make it. It is always good to put a face to an avatar


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 3, 2015)

Come on everyone, let's have your thoughs and see who's coming along to the meet, even if it's just for the day.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks James.  You beat me to it.

I need to amend this.  The "core" members need to commit to making this weekend successful.  Whether we have 3 people or 300 people attend.  We also need to sit and talk about how we can make the Group better.  ALL members should also have a say if they would like.  This is our only face to face chance to discuss where we would like to see OUR Group go.

Wade said it all but may be there are some "misunderstandings" about the Smoking Weekend.  I will try to hit the high points:

The "weekend" usually runs from the Friday night and folks must be off their pitch by Sunday noon. And the "feast" Saturday night.

It is *FREE*  to attend the meal.  The "core" members buy the meat, cook the meat, and provide all the equipment for the meal.  This is out of our personal retirement funds.  We ask nothing.  THERE IS NO CATCH!

Drinks and a cooler for your drink is down to you to provide.  Brink your own favourite tipple.

IF you want to camp; that price is down to you. And you must provide your own equipment for camping.

IF you want to bring your smoker and cook some food; we will offer any advice or help you might need ( if any ).

IF you can not transport your smoker but want to smoke some food we will try to provide grill space on one of our smokers for you to do so.

If you do not want to smoke anything.  Just turn up on the day. ( Saturday ).  Have some fun, eat some good food and meet some nice folks.

IF you would like to see a "demonstration" of "how to smoke, whatever"  There will ( usually ) be a member who will buy the food and take you step by step through how to do ???   Folks pay hundreds £ to go to cooking courses.  We are not professionals; but HEY, we know a trick or two.  As you can imagine we need to know your request in advance.

As you can see it is a monumental task to put on the weekend.  Numbers of people and who will bring what is something we need to know in order to make it work.  We can not plan for 20 people and have 100 show up on the day.  We can not plan for 100 and have 5 show up on the day.

Camp if you want; don't camp  Cook if you want; don't cook.  If cooking; what are you cooking?  Need help??  If bringing a dish please remember we are "feeding the masses".  Desserts??  How many in your party?  We need to know these things.  We don't want everyone to bring a green salad and have no plates.

*Whether you want to smoke some meat or not we ask that you do bring something to contribute to the "feast".  Meat, *( we will cook it )*.  Pre-pared side dishes.  GOOD paper plates.  Plastic cutlery.  Plastic serving ware.  Bin bags.  Napkins.  Bread.  Fresh sliced vegetable platter.  Anything you can think of for a smoked meat evening at a campsite.*

I hope you folks now understand the purpose for this thread.  This takes planning.  We want you to be there and we need this information to pull this off.  Please HELP!  Please come and enjoy the fun!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey Boys!!!!

I have taken the plunge and booked a Pod at Woodhall so I will be attending the BBQ weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There should be 2 of us, me and Loshy (her that don't eat anything smoked) I will have to bring a Pepperoni Pizza and a bottle of red and that will be her set, so just need to warm it up a bit.

I will have a think on what to bring but I am sure to bring some home made Limoncello too

Thanks again for the invite

Brian


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2015)

:yahoo: :sausage:: welcome1: :congratulation_graphics_2:

Please have you along.


----------



## wade (Jul 4, 2015)

Does Loshy eat Salmon? Ok it may be slightly smoked but she may not notice.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nope no seafood or fish of any description!

She does like some spicy food, Mexican really, Fajitas and Burritos, defo not Indian but not keen on smoked either. Very strange eater and can live on Pepperoni pizza's.

I did a massive Paella Mixta for friends and she ended up a Goodfellows pizza (doesn't do rice!). She's happy with a Sausage sarnie or a burger at Barbies but if there's a lump in there, that her gagging and wont eat any more! LOL!!!

Its a hard Life when your a foodie, First wife was exactly the same!!!

I'll send out for one when we are Camp Danny (thought it was David)


----------



## smokewood (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a pizza stone, so it's just a case of heating the stone up on the BBQ and cooking the pizza that way, so you get an authentic stone baked pizza, would she go for that?


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm taking Kamdo Grill, (BGE) with a Pizza Stone that will be at the Meeting. Ramp temperature up and One homemade pizza!


----------



## smokewood (Jul 4, 2015)

Whey-hey there is just no stopping us.  In fact that has just given me an idea, we could have a pizza making demo.which will show the versatility of the trusty BBQ/Smoker, what do you reckon?


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 4, 2015)

Just the ticket!!!
Loshywith be salivating at the thought...stone baked what could be better 

Thanks lads[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 4, 2015)

If she would like to try something closer to Real Mexican/Tex-Mex I will be more than happy to do a plate JUST for her.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice one Danny! Looking at doing a Pizza Tutorial on Friday Night?


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 4, 2015)

What an absolute brilliant gesture thank you so much!!!!
I think I would be  amazed by it too been a long time since I was in Dallas and San Diego 
You guys are certainly off the charts[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey kiska.  I got it.  NO RICE!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I can and will be Happy to do that do that!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## jimmy8 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi

I'm sorry I cant attend as I will be on holiday. Hope you all have a good time!!

jimmy


----------



## smokewood (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry you can't make it Jimmy but thanks for getting back to us and letting us know.

Have a great holiday

Smokewood


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry guys I can't make it. My weekend shifts are 03:00 starts and no one wants to swap, what a shock.

Wish you all a great weekend

Dave


----------



## smokewood (Jul 5, 2015)

Cheers Dave for getting back to us.


----------



## will raymond (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Would love to come as it sounds a hoot but we have a beer festival at my pub the following week which requires more than a little preparation so I'm a no I'm afraid.

Will pencil it in for next year and hope I can make it then!


----------



## georgie porgie (Jul 6, 2015)

Unfortunately I wont be able to make that weekend but hope you all have a great time 

Georgie.


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys, I've actually managed to get the Friday and Saturday off work so I may be able to attend. (Pending discussion with my better half of course)
Even if I can't camp I'll certainly pop up on the Saturday for a few hours to meet everyone


----------



## wade (Jul 20, 2015)

It will be great to see you? Where do I need to send the flowers to make sure that she agrees


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Tell her, you have booked a 5 Star Restaurant!!!


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 20, 2015)

Wade said:


> It will be great to see you? Where do I need to send the flowers to make sure that she agrees :biggrin:


No flowers needed ;) she's working all weekend so I don't think it'll be a problem


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2015)

Saw you guys were talking about making pizza when camping. Here's how we do pizza (and other smoked food) in the Pacific Northwest when camping:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131323/eight-whole-chickens-and-blow-torch-nachos


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Case.  "Man make fire.  Man cook food!"  LOVE the blow torch idea!  Beats tha heck out a microwave!   Thanks for sharing.  Gotta give that one a try.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

